# 2006 Outback Sydney Rls



## krawwler (Nov 28, 2005)

Just got the 30 RLS home. Wife and I have been sitting in the back yard checking everything out. These are really nice travel trailers. We traded in our 92 Avion Fifth Wheel on it. I think we are going to hit some sort of camp ground this weekend if we can find somewhere close.


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats. mark and monica

you will enjoy the 30rls my wife and i really use and enjoy ours. we leave it at a wild life management area camp ground from sept 1 till may 1 they have 20,000 ac. to ride 4 wheeler and deer hunt and turkey hunt. bow hunt oct 15 till jan 31 they have about 20 gun hunt days. we stay in the outback about every weekend and all holidays and vac day. there are no hook ups so we have 2- 6volt batterys and 100 watt solar panel so far we use it like we have power hook up run tv sat dish. light so far no discharged batterys.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats, krawwler, on the arrival of the new family member.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to the ranks of the Outback owners!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny *Congratulations on the new baby, krawwler!* sunny

I know you will love your new home away from home!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations and many happy camps!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

congrats on the new TT! sunny

That's one big ship! I know you'll enjoy it!

Welcome to our little corner of the internet!

Post often!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to Outbacking! Enjoy!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark and Monica,

Welcome to Outbackers. The Sydney trailers are nice indeed. Wish you many good times using it.







action

Bill


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I know you are going to really enjoy your new Outback!


----------

